# New Title!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty earned her Rally Excellent title Saturday - She placed second with a perfect score and was out of first by :04 seconds! It was a good course with lots of circles and about turns! Liberty was a flirty happy girl as ususal. I just love to work with her! 

The show was at Cumberland Fairgrounds in Cumberland, Maine. Nice show site...in a covered riding arena. Even though the arena was raked - there were still horse-poo snacks to be found! Weather was low 70's and sunny - just about perfect showing weather. 

We also took a stab at Open!
Well the good news is she only lost 3 points heeling & fig eight! WOOOHOOO That is the best she has ever done heeling
Her drop on Recall was GREAT! 
Retrieve on Flat was good although had a crooked sit...
Then it got interesting...

Liberty is a girl that loves to jump - well not Saturday! :no:
Retrieve over High (ROH) She did great over... nice fast retrieve...then approached and balked - she came around the jump and positioned her nice, tight and square - tail just a waggin'!!
Then the broad jump - nice stay...nice fast approach then BRAKES.... and she delicately walked over the boards!! Finished crooked, but darn tail was still waggin'! I couldnt help but smile!
THEN the shocker...she downed on the long sit about :30 from the return! 
She has never downed on a long sit anywhere!!! <humbled>

I got great encouragement and sympathy from the Utility competitors - I love it when they stick around to watch the Open teams!
They said she looked very happy in the ring - lots of bounce in her step and it was looking like a really nice score until she balked at the ROH...then it unraveled quickly. 

So back to practice we go! 
The next trail is at the end of July...We will see what we can do in a month!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations. Sounds like Liberty is quite the athlete.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations on the new title. I can only imagine tha hours and hours of practice you put in - what a great way to spend time with your golden! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Liberty. That it terrific news. Congratulations! :artydude:artydude:artydudearty:arty:arty:


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

YEAH Liberty!!! You go girl!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats, sounds like you guys are a GReat team!!!

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go girl :You_Rock_


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wahoo! Congrats for you! Way to go!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to both of you..glad she is staying happy the whole time. Good job..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to Liberty!!! Sounds like you had alot of fun. Great job with her training. She sounds like she loves doing it.


----------

